# ID plz



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

bought him as a rhom.
hes about 6" +


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

one more pic


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks like a beautiful Rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, that seems to be a very pretty Rhom indeed









But that's all there is to say: we can't determine the collection point just by looking at those pictures (maybe the one you got it from can), so all we can do is slap fancy names on that bad boy (how about Golden Rhom?) - the value of those names is null, however.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great rhom


----------

